# System kann nicht vom angegebenen Gerät lesen



## moehrewinger (1. Juni 2010)

Hi, ich laufe bis her relativ sorgenlos durch mein PC-Leben, aber jetzt hab ich doch ein Problem.

Seit gestern friert mir WOW mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit ein. Erst erscheinen überall rote Pixel und dann ist stop. Hilft auch nur noch der Reset-Button. Wenn im Hintergrund Musik läuft, geht sie noch ne weile Stotternd und dann ist auch sie aus. Einmal hat er sich inzwischen auch von alleine runtergefahren. Eine Fehlermeldung gabs bisher von Windows 7 übrigens nicht. Erster Gedanke, Grakatreiber aktualisieren und da kam es eben zu jener Fehlermeldung:

Bloß Zufall und die Sachen haben nix miteinander zu tun oder liegt es wirklich an der Graka oder eventuell sogar an der Festplatte wie in manchen googlesuchergebnissen geunkt wird?

Mein System

Athlon 64X2 6000, 3.0 GHz
2 Gb Arbeitsspeicher
GeForze 8800 GTX
Windows 7 

Kleines Update: Windows hat sich inzwischen auch auf die selbe Weise verabschiedet. Der Bildschirm übersät mit Pixeln und eingefroren. *heul* Murphys Gesetz. Immer wenn ich Urlaub hab ;_;


----------



## Palimbula (1. Juni 2010)

Hm, rote Pixel auf dem Bildschirm in Kombination mit anschliessendem System-Freeze lassen -in meinen Augen- a) eine bald sterbende bzw. eigentlich schon tote Grafikkarte oder b) ein Hitzeproblem der Grafikkarte als Ursache erscheinen. Wie sind denn die Temperaturen der Grafikkarte bevor die roten Pixel erscheinen? Hierfür kannst du z. B. MSI-Afterburner nutzen. Ist der Lüfter der Grafikkarte in Ordnung bzw. sauber? Auf Grund des von dir beigefügten Bildes tendiere ich derzeit zu a) --> bald sterbende bzw. eigentlich schon tote Grafikkarte.


----------



## moehrewinger (1. Juni 2010)

Verdammt, habs fast befürchtet. Ok muß gestehen, hab schon exzesiv gezockt die letzten Tage. Wie per edit gesagt komm im Moment net weit, daher ca. zwei bis 5 Minuten nach dem Hochfahren schon auf dem Desktop einfriert. Lass das Ding jetzt mal ein bissl ruhen und abkühlen. 

(Gottseidank gibts noch den guten asbachuralten Laptop), bin froh das ich das Ding nicht verkauft hab.


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Juni 2010)

Wann haste denn das letzte mal den PC - und die Steckplätze - entstaubt?


----------



## moehrewinger (1. Juni 2010)

Naja, 6 bis 8 Wochen kann das schon her sein. Bin immer recht sorglos mit den Dingern umgesprungen, da keine Sorgen, abgesehen von irgendwelchen Treiberproblemen. Ok Saubermachen steht auch auf der Liste.


----------

